# ROC posts map



## sebastiencale (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all

Is there a google earth KML (ideally)/map/good website detailing the locations of the ROC posts?


----------



## shadydarkside (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi mate there is a good one about that shows all roc post I can't find it just yet cause I'm in me phone but will pm u a link when I get home n on me laptop


----------



## MD (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.rocassoc.org/open/items/08/googlePosts.htm


try that fella


----------



## Munchh (Nov 2, 2011)

Different to MD's but also useful. 

http://www.content-delivery.co.uk/aviation/airfields/roc/


----------



## Winch It In (Nov 2, 2011)

Cptpies sent me this a while back http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthread...&Number=606011


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 3, 2011)

There's the sub-brit data online which uses google maps. There isn't AFAIK a downloadable kml version but it's easy enough to create one (or any other poi type file) from the website

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/category/nuclear-monitoring-posts


----------



## sYnc_below (Nov 4, 2011)

And yet another flavour of ROC Post map 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...&ll=55.20025,-2.99644&spn=10.4707,9.49416&t=m


----------

